# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  entradas encuentro internacional magos en almussafes

## magic-jordi

buenas tardes, me he dormido un poco y he visto que ya no quedan entradas para el encuentro internacional de magos en almussafes, si alguien tuviera para poder vender me haria gran favor.
Es dificil pero en el mundo de la magia ya se sabe, la ilusion nunca se pierde.
Gracias y un saludo.

pueden contestar a jordipastorsilla@hotmail.com

----------

